# HELP with Music



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking for a new music theme for my animated cemetery scene. I have a vivid idea in mind but am unable to locate the specific music type anywhere.

Does anyone know where I can find dreary yet fast paced accordian music? 

I know this sounds crazy but think of the music in "This is Halloween", the opening section of the song has what I believe is an accordian playing an upbeat haunting verse. I am looking for something very much like this, (accordian preferred)haunting and dreary while lively. It must also be lyric free and non carnival.

Sorry for the contradicting description  

Any help is appreciated..thank you


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I looked around but "dreary" and fast paced usually don't go together.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You can try this www.discountvoiceovers.com/soundfx/HauntingOrganMusic.mp3
It's organ music not accordian.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Thnx DJCHRISB

Im getting a page not found on the link though..any ideas?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

So you want something like Sally's Song?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Try it again. I just tried it and it worked.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Maybe instead of "dreary" think "minor key"... I think that's what scare-m's getting at. And Nightmare Before Christmas is a good example of that, since lively-paced music in a minor key is the sort of thing Danny Elfman's made a career of. But accordion specifically... that narrows it down to a pretty specialized (i.e. rare) sample... good luck with this...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

look for Italian accordion music.

http://www.italianaccordion.com/

Tarentella and the Godfather theme are good.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Hauntiholik

You got it! the music from Sally's Song it the exact type but I dont know where to find something like this that isnt commericial and lyric free. Any idea?


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll see what I can do with the Adobe Creative Suite, Acid Pro and FL Studio


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

SilverScream said:


> I'll see what I can do with the Adobe Creative Suite, Acid Pro and FL Studio


Awesome, thanks


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

You might try searching over at AudioSparx. They have a good size collection of themed music and price based on commercial or personal use. You can even search for accordian music. Didn't see specifically "dreary" but a lot of other moods to choose from. Also you can specify instrumental.

http://www.audiosparx.com/

While there, try this one called "The Lonely Accordion". It sounds kind of melancholy but quick paced to me. http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/play/play.cfm/sound_iid.233307

I also liked this one, "This May Hurt" http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/play/play.cfm/sound_iid.287088


----------

